# 08 brute snorkles



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

can someone please tell me is it necessary on a 08 FI brute to move the fuel vent line up, and if i dont what may happen thanks bryan


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

might as well. its easy enough. 
To me it's debateable whether the need is there. I guess if you dont do it you possibly can get water and drt in your tank. Then you get clogged fuel sock and in turn possible engine problems from dirty fuel and possible failed fuel pump.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> might as well. its easy enough.
> To me it's debateable whether the need is there. I guess if you dont do it you possibly can get water and drt in your tank. Then you get clogged fuel sock and in turn possible engine problems from dirty fuel and possible failed fuel pump.


:agreed:


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

dosent it have a one way check valve or not i am just asking, i may need to go back and do the ones i have already done. thanks again Bryan


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I replied to ur myspace msg.............................................

_well what can happen is dirt,sand, etc.. can work its way in thru the vent, even though there's a check valve on it, its not full proof. Trash gets in your tank, it can clog up the fuel pump, injectors, etc.. etc... Leave th check valve there, just take the little short hose off and put a long enough one one to run up under your pod. Cheap easy and quick assures you that you shouldnt ever have to worry about it sucking anything in...._


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok man thanks alot, is that the only line i need to worry about on a 08 BRUTE


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

radiator over flow bottle vent, again, precationairy... Vent can suck trash into bottle, radiator sucks from overflow bottle...


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok thanks again


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought that is was discussed on this Forum before that the 08+ had the gas vent ran through the frame and into to pod? I swear that was on here once...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

it's definitely not


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

DjScrimm said:


> I thought that is was discussed on this Forum before that the 08+ had the gas vent ran through the frame and into to pod? I swear that was on here once...



that's why i say it is debatable. if you look at the house routing diagrams in the manual you will see the vent runs into the frame at the rear the follow frame tube up front another tube connects to that and then to one of the 3 metal tubes under the pod. I will take some screen of the manual and update this thread.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's the front part of the frame - i highlighted the right side frame (this is frame tube gas tank vent plugs into in the rear)


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

phreebsd did you run your gas tank vent up to the pod are not


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

gas vent is it a 1/2 or wat size hose


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have NOT ran mine. it's deep a plenty in mud and bog.
i will probably do it eventually... probably... who knows. 
imma lazy arse


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

So all you need to do is extend the hose on the check valve and the overflow? Thats alot less than the carb models.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just 1 less... lol. the carbs


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am going to start to round up the parts to snork my 07 750 is there anything special i need to know besides what is on the mimb.com snork section.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i think it is a 1/2''. i cant find the link that shows it. ill keep looking


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

The gas tank line is 1/4 inch off the check valve

That line was talk about at one time. The 07-below are the same way with it going in the frame and back out up front. I know the thingy that goes in the frame can come out fairly easy in the front if somethings kinda pushing on it. When I put the catch can on I notcied it off case the cranck case vent was resting on it, going to the pod. Which it didnt matter because I had the gas take vent ran to the pod already but thought I would throw that at ya'll!!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah. i gotta start doin all that stuff too. im just not too paranoid about that but i guess i should.:thinking:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I just did the MIMB snorkles and I DID NOT run a new vent line for the gas tank. 

Dumb question-Should I run a new vent line for the crankcase, or is it already ran up to pod? I know I should have paid more attention, but kinda got in a hurry...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the crankcase is run to the airbox so you are safe. People run to pod to help prevent oil from puking into airbox.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Welllll, apparently the gas tank is not ran up to the pod or something? My bike has been having trouble starting, but when it does it goes first crank. So i have narrowed it down to the fuel pump not turning on with the key (sometimes). nNow Im just not sure if the pump is bad/dirty/clogged or if my connection to the pump is dirty? Any suggestions? 

Unfortunately i will not be able to get into it further for a while, tomorrow i am having ACL replacement surgery and I will be out for a couple of months. But, after that I will be taking the tank and everything out to see if there is trash in there or what. And also do the foam trick to keep it from getting caked up with mud.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ouch. knee surgery is something i still have nightmares about. i woke up while they were havin at my knee during surgery. i sat straight up all WTF IS GOING ON HERE SIR. they had to hook me up on some more drugs so i'd chill and go back to sleep =/





(good luck man!)


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Geeeezus I wish u wouldn't have said that..... I've been thinking that may happen to me, Ive got high tolerance to drugs..hmmmmm
Thanks tho!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah... I keep tellin everyone its NOT run up on the 08's and I'm pretty sure not run up on the 09's... dunno why some people want to say otherwise *cough* Steve *cough*


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mine most definitely was not ran to the pod


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

i would move it


----------



## walleye101 (Aug 14, 2009)

i ran mine up to the pod on my 08 very easy, i picked up some 5/16 snowmobile fuel line(thiner wall) and ran it up to the pod from the check valve and tie strapped it, i then put a smal auto fuel filter on the end of the hose to keep dust and mud from entering. i did this because i lost a fuel pump already from all the mud and crap getting into the tank.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah... I keep tellin everyone its NOT run up on the 08's and I'm pretty sure not run up on the 09's... dunno why some people want to say otherwise *cough* Steve *cough*


u hater!
it runs into the frame at the rear left. then follow the frame tube all the way to the front same side. there you will find another tube coming out of the frame which is run under the pod.
:hater:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine wasn't ran up so I connected some hose from Autozone to it and ran it up. I started noticing suction on the gas cap then I blew the fuel pump fuse. After I changed the fuse I went back to Autozone and got more hose and plugged it onto the tank nipple removing that round thing that had mud in it. Also I didn't run the overflow bottle up to the pod and I had quite a bit of grit in the bottom like Free Basers pics. So I went ahead and took care of that as well. Now I'm ready to party.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ hey man i dont smoke that stuff no more!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... I don't know nothin.... Bubbling sound in the background. :dance:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hsnapkidsanim:


----------

